
IVentures10 - YC Clone at U of Illinois - pchristensen
http://www.iventures10.com/
======
pg
This was actually the first YC clone. They originally started it several years
ago. I'm not sure what happened; maybe it didn't take then, and now they're
relaunching it.

~~~
pchristensen
New elements are a partnership with Mozilla[1] and opening the program to
students worldwide[2]

[1] [http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/04/mozilla-labs-higher-
educatio...](http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/04/mozilla-labs-higher-education-
and-new-opportunities/)

[2]
[http://www.prweb.com/releases/iventures10/mozilla/prweb87868...](http://www.prweb.com/releases/iventures10/mozilla/prweb878684.htm)

